# Cover girl Queen collection - thoughts?



## elmo1026 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

So I have an another question for you guys. This question is about Covergirl Queen Collection eye shadow. Have you guys ever tried it? what are your favorite colors?

thank you.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Cover girl Queen collection???*

i think they are good. there is a quad that has a nice gold and brown. the prices are nice too.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Cover girl Queen collection???*

I was just looking at this in the store today, but I wanted some recommendations first.


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Jan 18, 2009)

pass...


----------



## MACa6325xi (Jan 18, 2009)

I bought all of the individual shadows. I like all of them, but my favorite is Q105, Champagne. I always reach for it as a brow highlight, I guess it's similar to MAC's Arena which I also like. Right now I am also using the Natural Hue Minerals pressed powder in Q205 Light Bronze 2. I usually wear the pressed powder over MAC's Select SPF15 in NC50. I like the way it looks.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jan 18, 2009)

Wish we had this in Canada.


----------



## crystrill (Jun 17, 2012)

Didn't want to start a new thread so reviving an old one. It's been out for a while now... any NEW thoughts? lol. I was watching LilPumpkinPie05 on YouTube and she said Sam Fine recommended the bronzers. So I ordered the 2 darker shades of the 3 from walmart.com. I can't wait for them to come in!!! They sell CG Queen in Orlando and Miami, but I'm currently at my parents house and was being impatient and ordered online. Sad part is, I'll probably be back in Orlando, or in Miami, before my products reach me. I also ordered a lipstick. I'm not big on drugstore products in general so I hope the bronzers live up to the hype.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 17, 2012)

I like the lipsticks.  Face products, no, I am in too deep with high end products and I don't really need to explore anything that I can't sample in the store.   I hear good things about them and I think they are great beginner products to try without breaking the bank.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 17, 2012)

i'm starting to think this collection doesn't exist in san diego, or at least the places i go.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 18, 2012)

The only thing I hate about drugstore makeup is that I can't try it on.  so i haven't tried this line yet.  I do like that some Ulta's have samples of the drugstore lines out, but I haven't seen this at my Ulta's.


----------



## crystrill (Jun 22, 2012)

one of my bronzers came in and the lipstick. im in love!!! the lipstick is the same formula as the other square packaged cover girl lipsticks. just more WOC friendly colors i suppose. the bronzer i like because it blends wonderfully and isnt chalky like some bronzers. i usually hate drugstore stuff but i'm kinda sold on the line. or at least the lipsticks and bronzers.


----------

